
NTRU Prime [pdf] - EvgeniyZh
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/461.pdf
======
eximius
Wow, what a fantastic paper! Very well written, easy to read and understand.
Makes me want to run out and implement it!

~~~
beefhash
NTRU itself is patented.[1] Given this is just a tweak of NTRU, you're getting
yourself into a legal mess very fast if you run out and implement it.

[1]
[http://grouper.ieee.org/groups/802/15/pub/Patent_Letters/15....](http://grouper.ieee.org/groups/802/15/pub/Patent_Letters/15.3/ntru%2015.3.pdf)

~~~
eximius
I already have implemented a naive NTRU in python. I'm not worried about it.

Besides, I mainly meant as a fun side project, not an open source thing for
distribution. I'm not a bad programmer but I have no experience with secure
coding.

